# 5 does due Jan 16th-24th



## HoosierShadow

We have 5 does due in just over a month & starting to get very excited.

Jan 16th 
Ithma <Nubian/boer>

Jan 18th
Wysteria <18th-22nd she loved the buck!!> 75% Boer & Ithma's Grandbaby

Jan 22nd
Snow White <kiko/cross>

Jan 24th
Pandora 50% Boer & Snow White's daughter
S.P. <Spitfire> 100% Boer

All are bred to 100% Boer paint buck

Ithma is really BIG, I am thinking she must have large twins or most likely triplets. She's as big/bigger than she was when she had triplets in the past. We'd love some color from her this year, the last 2 years the buck's traditional gene's ruled. A doeling is probably too much to ask for since she hasn't given us one in a few years!



























Wysteria, Ithma, S.P. in the back, Dixie <Wysteria's daughter> and Peanut <S.P.'s daughter>









Wysteria is a naturally wide doe, so I am thinking twins again for her, but of course she could always surprise us. I'd rather twins though...



























Snow White - guessing twins, but with 6 weeks left, she could have triplets. Earlier this year she had quads, last year triplets. 


















Pandora - she is the only doe I am worried about, she is very bony/skinny. We have to separate Pandy and Snow White from the others at night, and during yucky weather, thanks to Snow White being a major bully to the other goats <I'm afraid she'll cause a doe to abort!>. Pandy doesn't like the arrangement, but not much I can do, we'll divide their sleeping area into kidding stalls soon so she can have her own space/hay at night without worry... When food isn't involved her mama is nice to her.



















S.P. - Thinking most likely twins, but possibly triplets. She is our hardest keeper, not a very big doe, so that belly is all baby...she's had triplets & twins so far.










Luna <S.P.'s Jan doe>, and S.P.


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Wow! Pretty and LARGE girls! Good luck kidding!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow ! Look at all those big beautiful tummies :hugs:
Snow White looks so happy when she's pregnant  That's my girl ! She better behave and be nice to Pandy ! I wouldn't have thought those two would be so aggressive about feed ! Bad girl Snow White 
Wow , look at Ithma , she's a biggun ! Praying for a colorful doeling for you Candice  She is a beautiful girl , i love her rich color 
Look at S.P. ! She is adorable , and all belly like you said , lol 
I LOVE the last picture of her  Wysteria is HUGE ! Holy poop ! She is a freight train for sure  I can see why your worried about Pandy . She will gain that weight soon , I'm sure  What a face on that one , i remember her as a baby , what a bundle of love with that precious face of hers ! 
You have such great names for your girls ! Luna is a pretty gal and of course Peanut too  Will be looking forward to your updates on your girls , and most of all , the pictures. Hope all is well with you Candice


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They all look so round already! I have always loved Snow White's expressions! She looks so cute and content even with that big ole' belly!  Can't wait to see what you get this year!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much   Snow White is such a sweetheart even more so when she is pregnant ♥ This morning when I went to let her and Pandy out of their pen, they stood side by side near the others, and Snow White was rubbing on Pandy/showing her affection, it was really cute ♥ I wish she was like that all the time with her. I don't know why she gets so mean and possessive with the hay, we always keep hay in their feeder. She's like that with the round bale in the other girls shelter, she'll run them all out. We made a little escape door on the side, but the big bellies are too wide for it right now LOL

Snow White isn't a thick/meaty doe, and I think Pandy is somewhat like her. They always have sunken sides near the hips <Pandy has always been that way from birth>, but Pandy should certainly have more cover on her IMO. She's tall, but she has no width. She did give the kids a really nice market wether this year, not to mention, he was the sweetest boy we've ever had, he wasn't a goat, he was a puppy lol

S.P. has turned into my baby girl, she's a real sweetie. It's so funny because we've had her 2 1/2 years, and just since summer she has become 'my goat.'


----------



## Jessica84

Is it just the picture or does ithma really have brindle strips?? I honestly don't think I've seen a goat with them.
They are all beautiful!!!! Try not to worry so much about your slimmer doe, I've bought some skinny minis over the years that ended up kidding and they actually did a great job having and raising their kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Jessica84 said:


> Is it just the picture or does ithma really have brindle strips?? I honestly don't think I've seen a goat with them.
> They are all beautiful!!!! Try not to worry so much about your slimmer doe, I've bought some skinny minis over the years that ended up kidding and they actually did a great job having and raising their kids.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's actually her coat color! It developed as she got older. She used to be a solid, rich red, then about a year or two ago her color changed and she got black in her coat.

This is Ithma right after we brought her home in May 2010 I was told she was 2yo <born in Oct 08 I believe>










April 2012









January 2014 <don't mind her neck hair she was sticking it through a cattle panel to eat hay - advantage of not having horns lol>









A month ago


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure did get big! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow

4 weeks until Ithma is due, we're getting very excited! I feel so bad for her, I've noticed during the day when the others lay down to rest, she stands, and doesn't want to lay down. Poor sweetie  Otherwise she is doing fine. I'm thinking triplets, especially with the way she is acting.

Wysteria... If I didn't know she had a naturally wide belly, I'd say she is carrying triplets! She's huge! I asked her how in the world could she possibly get any bigger, and how she can go another 4- 4 1/2 weeks! She can't even lay down all the way, has to sit up on her knees.

Pandora's belly has really started to grow, and she's starting to look a little better overall. She has a cute little udder.

Snow White is looking good, and seems to be handling her pregnancy well. I'm thinking twins this time with how she's been acting.

S.P. is doing well, I finally felt strong movement from her babies earlier today.

Ithma



























Ithma, Peanut <due Feb or Mar>, Dixie <due Feb>, Luna, S.P. in the back, and Pandora on the right









Pandora, Snow White, Dixie and Wysteria


















I love how Snow White looks serious, and the other 3 were chewing cud & had funny expressions lol









Wysteria









The only big concern I have for Wysteria is her udder, it's not much bigger than it was this time in her last pregnancy. Last time she didn't produce much milk the first few weeks for her twins.









S.P.


----------



## Dayna

Wysteria is huge! Actually they all are but wowza wysteria! They are all so beautiful. Mine are all due mid/end of Feb so I know your excitement!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## BCG

Good luck!


----------



## RPC

They look great Candice good luck with them. I can't wait to see what everyone has


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Pretty girls, looking forward to seeing the kids


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! We are getting excited  So much to do before babies come, I am starting to feel anxious to get it all done!

Ithma definitely has at least 2 babies, with the way she is acting they will be decent sized twins, or small triplets.

Wysteria - OMG she is HUGE! She literately looks like a goat balloon! I don't know how she can go another 4 weeks! I know she has a naturally wide rumen, but wow! She is so big she can't even lay down, she sits up with one leg supporting her while the other front leg is resting. 
Ithma is the same way, can't lay down all the way anymore without a lot of protesting.

Snow White is calm and relaxed, I'm back to thinking twins for her. Pandora seems fine as well, and is looking better. S.P. is looking good for her, and is doing better than she has ever done in pregnancy in the past, so I hope she has a smooth kidding again 

We gave all the girls their CD/T shot this afternoon, so they are good to go until they kid.

On a fun note, my oldest daughter's doe, Dixie <Wysteria's daughter> is due Feb 12th, and felt babies kick strong for the first time this afternoon ♥


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, Ithma is due in 19 days, so we're counting down  Of course, knowing her she'll decide to go overdue, haha.

We measured bellies for the fun of it this afternoon while the girls were eating.

Ithma - 58 1/2 in. 
Wysteria - 57 in.
Snow White - 55 in.
S.P. - 52 1/2 in.
Pandora - 50 in.

I was surprised that Wysteria didn't have the biggest belly, she is sooo wide! But Ithma is very deep, and that can really throw you off!

Ithma <due in 19 days> doesn't really due her size justice at all lol









Wysteria <due in 21 days>









Snow White <due in 25 days>









S.P. <due in 26 days>









Pandora <due in 26 days>









The girls all love when I clean out the snack/bread cabinet.
It's so funny though, any time we open the back door, they all come running thinking we have something lol

Pandora, Peanut, S.P., Luna, Dixie, Snow White, Wysteria and Ithma


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow!! Wysteria is so huge! They are all huge. All looking good! 

I hope Pandy has paints this time! I've always really liked her.  Peanut is still my fav though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow!! Wysteria is so huge! They are all huge. All looking good!
> 
> I hope Pandy has paints this time! I've always really liked her.  Peanut is still my fav though.


 Thanks!  Wysteria is huge, and tight, I keep asking her if her belly is going to pop, or how she can get any bigger lol!! 
I was honestly very surprised that Ithma has a bigger belly than Wysteria when we measured! But Ithma is deep, and Wysteria is just a wide load! :laugh:
I keep thinking Wysteria will have triplets, then I remind myself that even after kidding last year, she still looked pregnant!

Snow White is the one that will keep me guessing. She still has almost a month left, but her belly is very soft/squishy, so I am just not sure what to expect from her. I don't think she is carrying quads -WHEW! But hoping for twins, which I think is what she'll end up having. Although Pandy was a a triplet.

Pandora is a small doe, she's not got any width, but I like the looks of her, she's a pretty girl.

Peanut is our favorite too  We adore her ♥


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , i remembered your measurement for Snow White and went out and put a tape to one of my Nubian does and couldnt believe how big 55 inches is !!! Holy poops ! I should have used my Jenni who is a Boer cross as a model but she was quick to figure out that i wanted to do something to her and opted to play keep away , lol… 

And 58 1/2 inches is just unfathomable ! Poor Ithma , lol…
They all look great though Candice  Cant wait to see all your babies !


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL Thanks Laura, that is so funny that you went out and did one of your does! And yes, when they know you are up to something they run away, and usually yell at you in the process lol!!! 
Snow White has a sagging belly, it's a bit comical actually! Looks like two balls on each side of her! 

It's amazing how big the bellies get when you measure them, I still can't believe it! I'm still amazed by Ithma, and to think she still has nearly 3 weeks to go. Other than not being able to rest comfortably, she's active and doing well, as are all the girls  I think Snow White has been very relaxed and comfortable up to this point, but we'll see what the next few weeks are like!


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right about that , they do run and yell at me when they think I'm up to no good , lol.. I have come to learn that you must hide the lead if you intend to put it on anyone , lol ! Most of them don't care , but there are those certain few who are convinced I'm up to no good 

Aww , poor Snow White , lol.. That is pretty funny though , the poor thing is carrying a couple bowling balls on each side , lol…
I know , Ithma is just tremendous ! Glad they are all doing well other then being titanics , lol. 

I love your set up ! Having them right off the deck like that is awesome ! Wish i had a setup like that , i would be in heaven having them that close  Keep us posted on everyone !!!


----------



## BCG

Trickyroo said:


> Your right about that , they do run and yell at me when they think I'm up to no good , lol.. I have come to learn that you must hide the lead if you intend to put it on anyone , lol !
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding! I have to hide the halter in my back pocket or they're out of here! Haha! I know how to break a horse of that, but you just have to trick a goat.
Click to expand...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well it's after midnight, so... Ithma officially has 13 days until her due date! Her udder is getting very big - not full - but dropping down more, spreading wider, and I think when she fills it will be huge!

Wysteria's udder still isn't all that impressive, but it's bigger than it was this time last year, so I'm holding onto hope that she'll produce better than she did last year. But, I'm thinking she may have triplets this year with as big, and tight as her belly is. She's probably just fooling me though! 
I posted in kidding korral about Wysteria - her rear end is NASTY with urine. It wasn't too horrible at first, but today she had urine all over her from the top of her rump all the way down her legs. I'm guessing at night she doesn't get up and ends up urinating all over herself. She also leaks urine during the day when she is walking, grazing, coughs, gets excited, etc. She is definitely STINKY. Tomorrow I may try to wash her up a bit and put some Vaseline/petroleum jelly on her legs and udder so she doesn't get urine scald! I'm going to trim her tail up more as well. She won't like me lol

Snow White is still doing well, getting around well, and her udder is also getting much bigger. 

Pandora is also doing well, she has a nice udder that is filling and really is cute lol

S.P. is also doing very well, her udder looks really good this year, and she's my sweetie. I always give her love every day, and she talks to me in a baby voice, it's really sweet. Thurs we literately had our own little conversation - she was telling me all about it. So sweet ♥

We're slowly getting things done on my 'to do' list, but I admit I am feeling a bit anxious. Biggest thing I'm facing is storage space. It will all work out, just waiting on mother nature to give me a break when my husband is able to help! He's only off on Sundays, and naturally it's supposed to rain all weekend. 

I'm working on my kidding kit. The only thing I really need is to get a new container of probios - we use the Goats Prefer Probiotic Powder and naturally.... TSC was sold out! So I may have to go to a different TSC, really hoping I don't have to order it.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I got a few random pics of the girls today. Nothing great as it was dark & trying to rain.

Ithma - due in 13 days 









Wysteria - due in 15 days
Her belly is firm on both sides, poor mama. Her rear end is NASTY, never seen a doe get so nasty before! I think she is just not getting up at night to pee, and lays in it, but also it just seems to go everywhere when she is standing up.
I'm going to wash her up in a little while, but can't get anything to put on her to protect her skin until I go to the grocery store later




































Snow White - due in 17 days
Relaxing in her pen this morning, giving me the 'are you gonna let me out or not?' look haha









She tries so hard to look innocent, doesn't she?


















I didn't get a good pic of Pandy or her udder.

S.P. due in 20 days


----------



## RPC

Man they are all big girls.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wysteria is so gigantic! Looks like they are all doing great! :thumb:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

They look great. Not much longer now 

We had a rabbit who always had a mess on her back legs. We had to put Vaseline on her legs to repel it. But I think it would make too much of a mess on a goat. I'd hate for her to get shaved too, it's too cold right now.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, poor Wysteria is so solid, that's what gets me! I don't know how she can keep grazing, eating hay or wanting her grain, I don't know where she is finding room to put it :lol:
I won't shave her, I just planned on cutting her tail hair. She doesn't get the long, thick hair on her rear end like the other girls do. 
I am thinking I'll wash her rear end once or twice a week - weather permitting, and put Vaseline on any areas that might be raw. I will DEFINITELY be washing her up the minute she starts laboring. I can deal with birthing fluids, but the urine stench, bleh!
Poor girl can't lay down all the way, she was laying in the pen next to the house this afternoon, and wanted to lay down all the way so bad, but couldn't get lower than her front knees  I don't bother them at night, so I don't know if she is able to rest any easier in the shelter or not, at least...she has things to lean against in there.

Ithma is the same way, she can't lay down all the way more than a couple of minutes, then she is back up on her knees or front legs/sitting.

None of the other girls are like this, they can all lay down without too much complaining.


----------



## RPC

Poor Wysteria she seems so miserable and ithma too. Not much longer. I know I have been gone for 2 years but isn't Wysteria out or madison? What happened to madison and wysterias sister?


----------



## HoosierShadow

RPC said:


> Poor Wysteria she seems so miserable and ithma too. Not much longer. I know I have been gone for 2 years but isn't Wysteria out or madison? What happened to madison and wysterias sister?


 Yep, Wysteria is out of Madison  We sold Madison and Wysteria's twin, Lyrica to a family the year before last. I wish we could keep them, but our place is so small  We're slowly trying to improve the little herd.

We want to get a bigger place so badly, but land is ridiculous around here. Land isn't the biggest issue, but our barn & shelters just aren't enough, we're barely getting through kidding season this year with enough room. I always make it work, but it would sure be nice to have a big barn, and that be the least of our worries.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I really think Wysteria has 3, or she's working hard to fool me! Last night after feeding time, she tried to jump over a mud puddle - she just couldn't get her rear end off the ground, she looked so straight legged, it was a bit funny, poor mama!

I took a video yesterday evening at feeding time... Wysteria was using her teeth to scrape her plastic feeder - dried grain powder that gets stuck on the bottom. She was sooo loud, she scared Luna out of the barn, and she refused to come back inside! Leave it to Wysteria to freak everyone out!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is too funny ! I have a doe that likes to make squeaking noises from chewing on her water bucket , its downright obnoxious, lol. Some of the other goats will actually head but her to make her stop , lol. Too funny !

Wow , they are all certainly ready to pop ! That face of Snow White just melts me , i can't look at her and not smile , i just love her  How could you say no to that face !
Whatever Snow White wants , Snow White gets in my book


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura! That is funny about your doe! Sometimes they just drive each other crazy! :laugh: It's gotten to the point when Wysteria is done eating, we remove her feeder! Snow White will knock her feeder down, and push it around the stall, paw at it and let me know it's empty. 
She's such a brat, but I agree it's hard to say no when she gives you 'that' look ♥ She's really a good herd queen, puts everyone in their place, I just wish she wasn't so rough and mean to the others, miss rotten butt!
She's doing great with her pregnancy though, getting around well, and doesn't seem anywhere near as miserable as she was the last 2 times, so I am thinking twins. I really would like twins from her this year so she can get a break from having 3-4 kids. She doesn't have to give us a whole herd for us to love her lol!!


This afternoon when my son and I went out to feed, we measured Ithma and Wysteria's bellies to see who had the biggest belly, haha.... 
Wysteria is up to right at 60 inches now, and Ithma is behind her at about 59 to 59 1/2 inches! Poor Wysteria, she's so miserable and huge. Thankfully her bladder control issue isn't causing any issues, I was so worried it would cause scald on her skin especially with the very cold temps, but so far so good. I'm not going to clean her up until she's about ready to kid.
She's a finicky goat, doesn't like to be touched too much, and will run away and yell at you if she thinks your up to no good - which is most of the time lol.
But lately she's been enjoying belly rubs. She doesn't like you to touch her belly down low, but otherwise, she gets really lovey, I like this side of her multiple personality 

S.P. and Pandy are handling things just fine. 

I'm hoping to get some new pictures tomorrow if I am feeling okay. Sinus's are going crazy no doubt thanks to this weather, and the fact we moved hay around yesterday afternoon in bitter cold temps.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, they are huge! I'd be tempted to just wash Wysteria's rear with warm soapy water and rinse with warm water, towel dry and blow dry... THEN cut some holes in a garbage bag for her legs and rear area, put it on her and glue/tape it there :lol:
I love Snow White, she's so pretty  Good luck with the kiddings! Hope you get what you're hoping for


----------



## HoosierShadow

A goat diaper, haha, good idea! I want to scrub that rear end up so bad, but it'll just get nasty again. Her skin looks fine, thankfully. I may wash her up on Sunday as it's supposed to be much warmer. She's very touchy about her rear end, so I don't want to stress her out and make her not want me to touch her. She's finicky during pregnancy, and has relaxed and doesn't think I'm out to eat her every time I touch her lol

Took these today









I'm still not very impressed with her udder :worried::chin: 



























This is how she is always laying when she is outside....er uh...sitting.



























Ithma was really enjoying the warm sunshine. It's about 21 degrees out, but that sun feels great


















Snow White still handling pregnancy with ease. The way she is acting, I'd still say twins. She looks really huge from the front, but not as big from the rear view lol




























Snow White & Pandora are due 3 days apart



























S.P. trudges along..haha


----------



## rebelINny

You need wide load signs taped to all these girls butts lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww, poor girls! Sure is exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was in the mid 20s today, but the sun sure felt good, and it was fun to hang out with them for a while. 
It was so funny when they were returning from browsing in the woods, watching them walking next to the fence, waddling, it really looked like a lot of work getting back to the barn! 

I typically start stalling them at night about 7 days out to get them adjusted to their kidding stalls, but since they get along so well, and like their other shelter so much, I'll wait as long as I can 

The only thing I have left that I have to get done is the warming barrels. We have a couple of different ideas now on how to do the lights in those, so hopefully we can get them done this weekend and installed  We don't keep heat lamps on our babies longer than we have to & usually not more than 12-24 hrs depending on the kids & weather, so more or less I am hoping the barrels will just be a secure/safe place for them to sleep and snuggle to stay warm.

Weather channel forecast has it looking good late next week, so fingers crossed it stays that way! My ideal kidding weather this time of year would be at least upper 30s and upper 20s...although 40s/50s and lows in the 30s would be too much to ask lol

Tonight we're supposed to drop down to 4, and wind chill will below zero, but after tonight it slowly starts to improve. Should be 40 on Sunday, will be a good day to get things done after Church  Well... so long as I can shake this sinus infection! It's still lingering on the left side and has my ear uncomfortable, not painful, just irritating.


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope you feel better Candice :hug:

I could just imagine how much waddling and grunting it took to bring them back towards the barn , poor girlies , lol :-D
Yeah , we are in the frigid temps too with wind chills at -15 !! My girls are snuggled up in a nice well bedded barn , even their water didn't freeze , i couldnt believe it ! Figures after i just got their heated water buckets :roll: 

So , my new project today will be to see how big 60inches of Wysteria baby belly , in Nigerian Dwarves is ! I don't think i have enough NDs to do this , but we will see :lol: maybe i'll have to use Tricky's doeling who is half Tricky , half ND , lol….


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!! so I wonder how many ND's it took to make 60 inches? haha  

I am feeling a little better, but ended up going to the ER Sunday morning to make sure I didn't have an ear infection. He said no infection, and told me to take allergy meds & gave me a prescription for ear drops. 
I did buy and use a nasal wash, it helped for a little while.
My SIL is a RN and told me I should take a decongestant and then once I am better take an allergy pill - which makes more sense IMO. So I am going to get a decongestant later this morning when I have to run a few errands.
I feel worse in the afternoon/night than I typically do during the day.

Temps are improving here, I keep praying the forecast stays the same unless it keeps improving! 30s/20s this week, and getting into the weekend we'll be in the 40s, pushing 50s! Perfect kidding weather.

Wysteria is definitely looking closer. Her ligs are getting softer, and she has slown down some. Poor girl is really having a tough time getting around, and when we all went for a walk in the woods, she kept stopping and debating on whether the effort was worth it or not.
She's so quiet, and sweet, which surprises me. I was expecting the 'psycho goat' repeat of last year lol
She loves belly rubs so long as I don't go to the bottom of her belly, it's almost as if she is ticklish, haha 

Ithma is looking about the same, ligs still firm, although the area around them is hollowing out. 

The other 3 girls are doing well, no changes there.


----------



## HoosierShadow

3 days until Ithma is due! I did my first early morning check on them at 7am this morning, and so far so good. Her ligs are definitely showing signs of change since last night, they are starting to soften! The area around them has been hollowing out for about a week. 
Wysteria is also getting softer.

Pandora - OMG, you can nearly wrap your hand around her tailhead, it has raised, and is all sunken in. She's not due for 10 days but I am keeping an eye on her. S.P. does the same thing, she hollows out around the tailhead earlier than the other does, and IMO she's already dropped, she's starting to get that hollow hipped/bony look, which makes me worry since she is our hard keeper. Both girls are due on the 23rd. 

Snow White is just unbothered this year, it's kind of funny because the last two pregnancies with triplets/quads, she was an absolute miserable mess, had trouble getting around, and this time she's doing great. I told my husband I definitely think twins, which would be great this year, I really don't want her raising more for 3 years in a row, she needs a break from having so many. 

I have to do some errand running today, going to get the stuff to finish up a couple of heating barrels so we can get those installed in the stalls today. It's supposed to be in the upper 20s today/upper 10s tonight, then we start warming up, and praying it stays that way!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I went out to spend some time with the girls a little while ago. It's really cold and dreary today, only 24 degrees. Can't wait for the temps to start improving a bit!

I can see the changes in Wysteria, poor girl, her back legs are definitely wider when she walks it looks ridiculous when watching from behind.
Her ligs are definitely softening and she's become an absolute sweetheart.
Ithma is doing well, no real changes, other than ligs continuing to soften.

L to R: Peanut, Ithma, Pandora, Snow White, Luna, Dixie, S.P. and Wysteria


















Ithma's expression makes me laugh 'Really?'









Wysteria looks goofy with the hair missing on her face <from digging in the round bale of hay!>. She kept giving me the 'Pet Me, Love Me' look









S.P.









Poor Wysteria....that butt is so icky! She'll be getting her butt bath soon! 









I'm worried about Wysteria's udder, I hope it fills out better when it's full! I don't know why her udder is so small, her mom had a huge udder, and Ithma is her Grandma, obviously no issues there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think you'll be getting definitely triplets from Wysteria, maybe even quads, she's smaller than both my does were when they had quads...
Maybe the same guess for Ithma too :chin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:shock: :shock: Holy cow! Wysteria gets bigger every day doesn't she! She's gotta have at least triplets. I think Ithma could have triplets too since she is so deep. 

Wow, just 3 days! The wait is almost over for Ithma!


----------



## Trickyroo

Look at those humongous tummies ! :leap:
My goodness , they are all so pretty  Wait a minute ! Where is my favorite girl Snow White  :!:


----------



## RPC

They are so big I can't wait till my does are due.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! Ithma could definitely have triplets, she's had 2 sets in the past. Wysteria has to have 3, she's just too huge and that belly is firm! I keep asking her how she can continue to eat and drink! She screams at feeding time, and will plow you down if you get in her way! :laugh:

Laura - Snow White was a slacker, we went back to the barn, then went back to the woods, and she stayed behind to eat hay, came out to join us when I was heading back to the house lol

We got the heating barrels done for the girls stalls, and Ithma and Wysteria are spending the night in their kidding stalls tonight. I'll check on them after the kids get on the bus in the morning, and let them out. 
I feel bad for the other 4 does that they sleep with, they were all 4 standing outside looking & waiting for them. It's going to be really bad for Luna when we have to stall S.P. next week. Luna is mama's girl, and is going to be lost without her mama ♥


----------



## Trickyroo

Ithma's color is just gorgeous , what are the odds of her having a doeling with her coloring ? 
I guess Snow White is saving her energy , lol….Poor baby , must be tough for her to get comfortable when laying down  This is the time i would start regretting their pregnancy , i did with my does , lol..
I felt terrible making them so miserable and uncomfortable . I would kick myself and say , don't worry , never again baby , lol.. But then when they have their babies and see how dedicated they are with them , i don't feel as bad anymore. You certainly got a lot of work done getting those barrels finished , good for you ! I hope Luna takes it ok being separated from S.P.  Poor baby , maybe give her some extra loving


----------



## HoosierShadow

Trickyroo said:


> Ithma's color is just gorgeous , what are the odds of her having a doeling with her coloring ?
> I guess Snow White is saving her energy , lol&#8230;.Poor baby , must be tough for her to get comfortable when laying down  This is the time i would start regretting their pregnancy , i did with my does , lol..
> I felt terrible making them so miserable and uncomfortable . I would kick myself and say , don't worry , never again baby , lol.. But then when they have their babies and see how dedicated they are with them , i don't feel as bad anymore. You certainly got a lot of work done getting those barrels finished , good for you ! I hope Luna takes it ok being separated from S.P.  Poor baby , maybe give her some extra loving


 Thanks Laura  I know I shouldn't laugh, but I think it's kind of funny when they leave Snow White behind lol. The other day I heard her yelling, I was wondering what was going on, and she was looking for them - they'd left her! But, it's kind of her own fault, she's so mean to them they are afraid to go in the shelter and eat hay with her.

She's still doing great though, handling this pregnancy so well! I wonder if having those big quads last year loosened her up enough that having a smaller 'herd' in there this year makes it a breeze LOL!!

Ithma has only ever had 1 solid red boy, and a beautiful red/white paint doe, all the others have been traditional. But, none of the other bucks had this much color in their pedigree, so I am praying! She's given us 12 kids over the years, only 3 have been does, and 2 of those were a set of triplets in 2012. Odds are against us  I would have kept the paint doe, but she wasn't clean teated 

Wysteria...she is so different this pregnancy, OMG. She actually likes me! Before she'd run away, and fuss in the process, even when not pregnant, unless she thought I had a treat. Now she wants me and I am just amazed, haha.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well 2 days until Ithma is due. Nothing so far, ligs are slightly loose, but firm enough that I am not worried about doing a night check tonight. 
Ithma and Wysteria were both content about staying in their stalls tonight, I think they understand 

I think I am the one who is nesting...lol I am trying to keep myself busy, and reminding myself to be patient.


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor Snow White , lol….Just today one of my does was left behind when i took then out to eat some pine. I was watching her contently chewing the pine needles off the tree , as we were slowly walking back up to the barn when she picked her head up and screamed ! Her ears went straight out , and her being a Nubian , it was hysterical ! She took off like a bullet and got her butt back to the herd in record time , lol…
Your girl Snow White will always be a favorite of mine 

How's Luna handling her momma not being with her ?
Glad they are settling in  I hope Ithma gives you a gorgeous little doe with her momma's coloring this time around  You never know !

Its funny how hormones change them , lol…Maybe she will decide that all the attention is awesome and she will stay that way after she has her babies , lol..

I'll be waiting on all these kiddings ! I have to get my Boer baby fixes !


----------



## HoosierShadow

Trickyroo said:


> Poor Snow White , lol&#8230;.Just today one of my does was left behind when i took then out to eat some pine. I was watching her contently chewing the pine needles off the tree , as we were slowly walking back up to the barn when she picked her head up and screamed ! Her ears went straight out , and her being a Nubian , it was hysterical ! She took off like a bullet and got her butt back to the herd in record time , lol&#8230;
> Your girl Snow White will always be a favorite of mine
> 
> How's Luna handling her momma not being with her ?
> Glad they are settling in  I hope Ithma gives you a gorgeous little doe with her momma's coloring this time around  You never know !
> 
> Its funny how hormones change them , lol&#8230;Maybe she will decide that all the attention is awesome and she will stay that way after she has her babies , lol..
> 
> I'll be waiting on all these kiddings ! I have to get my Boer baby fixes !


 Oh where was the camera for that, haha, I bet it was funny! Poor Snow White, if she could run, she would have to get to the herd, it's a decent walk to where they were at for a heavily pregnant doe. 
She's our favorite too  She is due on Tuesday, so we're getting excited!

We haven't separated S.P. yet, so Luna still has her mama  She's due a week from tomorrow, so as long as she doesn't show signs of kidding soon, I'll let her stay out until probably Tues or Wed. 
Dixie however...was sleeping outside next to the shelter watching the barn last night. That made me so sad  Wysteria is her mama, but she didn't seem as much of a mama's girl, so I figured she'd handle this just fine. 
I think once S.P. is in her stall, Luna, Dixie and Peanut will become closer.

I definitely can't get over how friendly Wysteria is, she needs to keep her 'friendly hormones,' LOL!!! She's just become the biggest sweetheart! Of course, she may not like me as much later this morning...when I give her a 'butt bathe' lol Her rear end is just so nasty! It's hard to check her ligs because she's so icky.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I ended up doing a couple of checks last night, mostly to observe, and to give them some treats 
Ithma was losing her mucus plug! Ligs were still a bit firm. This morning, ligs are nearly gone! She isn't the type to linger, usually when they start to soften like that, she's close.
She's also very ouchy, she grunts/groans more even if just standing there eating hay, her rear end is clearly uncomfortable when she walks. 

Wysteria's ligs are soft, and to me, this morning she looked like she's dropped some. She was doing some concentrating and was uncomfortable last night, so I wonder if she's starting to get those babies in position.

I put both girls out at 7am, and will check on them again in a little while when I go out to check everyone and do barn chores. I'll pay close attention to Ithma, typically her udder gets strutted when she is in early stages of labor, and she talks to her belly. It's more or less just a 'chant' that is the sign I typically look for, tells me she is really close.

So exciting, every birth is like a first, you don't know what to expect, which also always makes me nervous, praying all goes well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How exciting! Hope all goes splendidly with Ithma! Keep us posted!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks!  Well, nothing has changed, except they expected more than a handful of pretzels each when I checked on them 30 minutes ago lol. I have a feeling Ithma may go over her due date, unless she has some serious changes tonight. 

I washed Wysteria's rear end today, and OMG it was so nasty, and she was soooo mad at me! But she looks better, and SMELLS better! 
Her Vulva is very swollen tonight, poor mama!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Come on Ithma! I'm sure your momma will give you lots and lots of pretzels if you give her some babies! 

Poor Wysteria.... Hopefully she'll kid soon!


----------



## RPC

Well I am glad you were able to get her all cleaned up now if we can get her to kid before she gets messy again that would be good. I hope they do it soon while the weather is good. Last week would not have been very nice.


----------



## Trickyroo

How are the ladies doing this morning ? Are you out of pretzels yet ? :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, no real changes that make me think it'll happen today lol Although, Ithma is starting to look sunken in around the hips, and she's acting a bit different - hanging back even more, and holding her ears up like something is amiss, so I think she's starting to get ready  Udder and ligs still tell me not yet, but I know how last minute that can change. I've been letting her into the pen behind the barn with access to part of the barn & her stall so she can have hay without a fuss, seems very happy to be in there by herself.

Wysteria is about the same, she's already getting her backend yucky again! She's back to being a sweetie, so she must forgive me for the butt wash yesterday! She's upset with me for not letting her in with Ithma right now and pouting by the gate, haha.

Snow White is looking good and has 4 days left until her due date.

Pandora and S.P. are due a week from today, and they probably show more signs of kidding than the others! They are both very sunken in around the tailhead, Pandy's tailhead is raised very noticeably now, and she has that super bony look to her hip bones/hips. 
S.P. has dropped, she looks very hollow in the hips now, and no where near as wide.










Watching the herd from a distance/across the creek from us



























Sunken look









Wysteria trying to decide if coming back in the woods with us was worth it lol


















Wysteria is getting a bit sunken in on the sides too and doesn't feel as firm


















Snow White leading the way for our walk in the woods









Show's just how sunken in S.P. is <I trimmed her feet afterwards, she has had lousy feet this fall/winter>


















Pandora definitely looks close, I wonder if she'll wait until next Friday?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, that pic of Wysteria in the woods! :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

They are huge! You may have a whole lot of kids on your hands.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, they all look very close! :thumb: You'll have bunches of babies bouncing around before you know it! :dance::wahoo::stars::leap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How are the girls doing?


----------



## Trickyroo

Updates please :kidred::kidblue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Laura, you know if one of them kidded it's gonna be more than :kidred: :kidblue:! :lol: 

It'd be more like :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: and maybe another :kidred: for Wysteria, and :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: for Ithma :lol:

Candace, hope everything is ok!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Nothing yet, but I think Ithma may go tomorrow/tomorrow night, don't know that she'd go any sooner, but you all know how goats can be lol.
She's resting a lot, and holding her ears up which to me signals something 'amiss,' so I think she's getting ready.
Ligs are very mushy, and udder is feeling heavier, but not strutted yet.

We had to go get grain & groceries after hubby got home from work, so my daughter kept an eye on her. She has pretty much just been resting. 

We came home to a 'meow' under our shed, someone's kitty is hanging out at our place tonight, it's such a sweet little thing, but have no idea where it came from. Followed me into the barn tonight, and it was hilarious watching Ithma and Wysteria's reactions - Ithma stopped her foot, and watched in fascination at the 'alien on legs and a long thing following behind' and Wysteria was just completely curious. 
Obviously, not much observation since we had a guest, haha.

I'll check on them again in a couple of hours.


----------



## HoosierShadow

lol having does for Ithma would be a dream, she hasn't given us a doe since 2012! Wysteria has to have 3 in there, I just can't see her being that huge, and acting the way she's been acting just for 2 lol!!

It would be really awesome if Ithma kidded tomorrow, it's going to be 52 degrees, warmest day we've had in a while! Cold at night in the 20s/30s. Back into the 40s/30s for highs Sun-mid week.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Laura, you know if one of them kidded it's gonna be more than :kidred: :kidblue:! :lol:
> 
> It'd be more like :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: and maybe another :kidred: for Wysteria, and :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: for Ithma :lol:
> 
> Candace, hope everything is ok!


You know , your right , i don't know what i was thinking , :shrug::ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HoosierShadow said:


> lol having does for Ithma would be a dream, she hasn't given us a doe since 2012! Wysteria has to have 3 in there, I just can't see her being that huge, and acting the way she's been acting just for 2 lol!!
> 
> It would be really awesome if Ithma kidded tomorrow, it's going to be 52 degrees, warmest day we've had in a while! Cold at night in the 20s/30s. Back into the 40s/30s for highs Sun-mid week.


Well maybe you'll get quad does from her, since I got quad bucks last year! :lol:

52 isn't bad, it's been about 60 here, with night time temps of mid 30's. I don't have any kids due until March 7th though, then nothing until the 25th, then the 31st, April 1st and 4th, two on April 8th and one on the 13th. Lot of late kiddings this year for me, I am normally done by March 15th!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, I'd love to have your weather! Our high has been in the upper 10s then 20s/30s. Of course it typically only warms up above freezing so it can rain, instead of snow lol.

I'm thinking 2-3 for Ithma, but yep, probably bucks lol. She's had 12 kids with us, and only 3 were does.
It's okay though, kids usually keep one as a market wether, and sell the other/s for 4-H as well 

Wysteria has only kidded 1x, last year she gave my daughter a doe and buck. We kept her doe kid, Dixie, and my daughter showed her buck as a wether in 4-H. Out of about a dozen shows, he finished no worse than 4th! And was Grand Champion 2x! So that was exciting! He was built just like Wysteria. Dixie looks just like her grandma who was the first daughter we got from Ithma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

well hopefully Ithma will give you some doe kids  Like I told Victoria, I'm holding the year hostage until I get my ransom of doe kids and 2-3 buck kids, I suggest you do the same :lol:

Is Wysteria a fullblood? :chin: How much do her kids sell for?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Haha, I'll join you on that! But just know, I am not a very lucky person when it comes to getting what I want lol.

I do believe Ithma is positioning kiddos! She grunts/groans and moves around to move kids when she is laying down/uncomfortable, but not like this. So, we'll see if she is progressing. Of course, there the cat keeps getting into the barn to find me, and disturbs her. I feel so bad, it's such a sweet little thing, surely it belongs to someone, it's just way too sweet and friendly ♥
It sat outside our side door meowing for us, that made me feel so bad 

Wysteria is 75% Boer, her mom was 50%, and Ithma is her grandma. So far she's just had the twins, and with keeping her doe kid, my daughter sold the wether kid at the 4-H auction, he did sell very well though. My daughter is hoping for more 4-H kids from her this year. Her daughter, Dixie is 88%, and is due in a month, didn't want to breed her to kid as a young yearling, but this is an ongoing project for my daughter <working up from non registered doe to purebred generation>. So if Dixie happened to have a doe kid it would be 92%, and anything it has would be registerable. Knowing our luck, she'll have a buck lol

Poor Wysteria is so miserable tonight as well, ligs feel softer. She can't lay down all the way without having to breath very heavy. I forgot to take out a treat with me this last check and she gave me 'that' expectant look, and then tried to make me feel bad. Oh....she needs to hurry up and kid already lol she knows how to push my buttons ♥


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well thank goodness she isn't FB! :lol: Darn though, I maybe might have wanted a doe kid next year 

Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like babies maybe today when it's nice outside! That would be a nice change for sure! I just checked on her a little while ago, and her sides have really dropped, and she's arched her back a couple of times. Problem is, it's hard to observe because of the cat! OMG, it's driving me crazy  I love cats, and it's very sweet, but it won't leave me alone & thinks it needs to be in my face/on my shoulder constantly. 
It's been standing outside my door meowing for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## springkids

Happy kidding...keep us posted. I will be stalking this thread all day.;-)


----------



## RPC

Hahaha you want babies and the cat just wants you which makes the does not want to kid. Good luck I hope you get some kids todsy


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Very exciting! Go Ithma! :dance: 

Could you put the cat in a box or crate and take it somewhere else? Maybe a friend who likes cats?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ithma is getting close! Udder is full, she's talking, concentrating, and has 'that' look in her eyes. It's absolutely beautiful out considering it's only 10:30am! Sitting behind the barn with my laptop watching her. It's nice that she has the back stall which opens up into the pen behind the barn, so she can go in/out as she wants  She's standing outside near me.

Meanwhile my daughters are keeping the cat occupied lol. We're going to check with neighbors and see if anyone knows who it belongs to. 

Luna is standing with her head resting on the gate behind me, watching Ithma in total fascination. Peanut is trying to look less amused by her, and Wysteria is watching Ithma intently. 

I'm so glad Ithma is deciding to go on such a pretty day, wow, I don't know how we deserved this! Of course....I'm still thinking 2 bucks lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwe let rhe kitty inside till you see signs for a list kitty. It could be drop off or stray. Some "people" move and leave their animals behind. 
Then kitty won't bother the mommas. 
Good luck Candice we will be watching this thread all day


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay! Hope all goes great! Sounds like she picked a perfect day to kid! It's still mostly dark out here... and only 7:45. lol so doesn't look like a real nice day to me just yet. :lol:


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I'm anxiously awaiting your new arrivals ! Mine won't kid until June.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any progress?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I just closed her in her stall, there is a busy restaurant next door and I think she was too distracted & didn't feel 'safe.' Within the 10 minutes she's been locked inside, she's getting down to business, goo is touching the ground, so it won't be long


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Trickyroo

Very exciting :leap::stars::wahoo:


----------



## RPC

Good luck I know it's been an hour so I hope there is more progress


----------



## Trickyroo

They are probably up to their ears in babies


----------



## HoosierShadow

She kidded right after I posted. Twin bucks as I predicted lol. They are all doing well. First kid was a bit tough on her getting him out, at first I thought something might be amiss, but all was well. They are both right at 10lbs. 
Both are traditionals, but so have a red spot on a leg/legs. They are so adorable. The first one was slower to get going, but after a few minutes to let the shock wear off he was fine. 
It's such a beautiful day, despite the wind which thankfully isn't an issue behind the barn - 52 degrees, so we spent a lot of time watching and helping babies find the teat. If I wasn't so tired, and needed to come in to grab a bite to eat, I could easily be out there gawking, haha 

BTW, did I mention..... Ithma tends to have her babies while standing up, and this time was no different. So instead of standing back and letting her do everything....I was helping pull #1 gently to ease stress on her, and #2 I was playing catch lol

My girls spent quality time with the other does, my oldest daughters lap became a pillow for her girl, Wysteria, and my youngest daughter and Snow White were snuggling, so cute ♥

My kids got some pics and video, but I need to figure out my daughter's camera and try to improve the settings. I will take my camera out in a little while and get some dry baby pics.

For now here's a quick little video  I found a program that will allow me to reduce video size, so that will make it easier to upload! Now if I could only get my kids to learn how to take video that isn't completely shaky LOL I'll go through their videos in a little while.


----------



## billiejw89

YAY! Very cute! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww  congratulations :fireworks: 
Yep , you were right , two beautiful boys ;-)
Love how unsteady they are yet , the one you were focusing on in the beginning seems to still like "what a trip" , lol…You had a great day for kidding , sounds like a perfect afternoon :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

wow 20 pounds of baby cuteness


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awwww, congrats!! Wish I could be right when I predicted the sex and number. LOL 

:shock: are these out of your paint buck? What happened with the colors? I didn't know people other than us got traditionals from two colored parents! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! Only TWO! Ithma.... for shame, shame on you, we didn't want bucks! Geez, well at least they're healthy. 
You're 110% sure she's done? She's not hiding that splashy doe anywhere?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks!  I'm making a fast dinner - chili - then heading out to check on them, before we feed the others. 
I had a feeling they would end up being traditional colored lol That's our luck! This is 3rd year in a row Ithma has given boys! But I am okay with that, and honestly glad she only had 2  

It was so weird though, because I was expecting the bubbles. No bubbles! Just streaming, then suddenly I saw a foot, went back in, a few minutes later she pushed and both front feet appeared. It was a bit strange. I honestly think it would have been more 'textbook' had I not let her be outside. Next time I know, she wants to be locked in or she won't kid lol. 

With Ithma not having more color, I think I'm safe in saying we should expect traditionals from the others too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awwww, congrats!! Wish I could be right when I predicted the sex and number. LOL
> 
> :shock: are these out of your paint buck? What happened with the colors? I didn't know people other than us got traditionals from two colored parents! :lol:


Maybe they need baths and the colors will come out more :scratch::shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Candice , where's the kitty ? lol...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Maybe so Laura!! That hasn't worked here though... :lol: I've thought about stuffing the traditional bucks we've gotten back in the mom and hoping they'd come back out as paint does... but that probably wouldn't work either. :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor: 

Candice, you might just get paint does from your other traditional does.  That's usually how it works!


----------



## RPC

I am so happy all went well my sisters doe may be in labor so I might be making a trip down to her house tonight


----------



## Frosty

They are such cuties. I think the video was pretty steady. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, haha, well you know the 2nd buck kid will actually need to be washed up tomorrow most likely. Wonder if we could wash some color into him? haha! He has a lot of dried goo, mom didn't do the greatest job cleaning him, but that stuff is so sticky it is really hard to get off.

Laura - LOL @ the cat! girls kept it busy during the day, and I think it wondered off after that? Maybe it managed to go home. Now of course, saying that, I'll go out tonight and it'll be here again lol.

I am really exhausted, didn't sleep well last night, and such a busy day today, but I did manage to upload a few more videos and some pictures.

1st buck, 2nd buck









1st buck kid has some wild color on the left side of his face













































Meanwhile... Pandora was soaking up the sun grunting, groaning and snoring lol Poor girl is looking so close, her hips are bony looking/hollowed out, you can wrap your hand around her tailhead, and she was losing a LOT of her mucus plug today. Ligs are very low, almost wondering if she'll make it to Friday.









My daughter and her best buddy, Snow White enjoying the sunshine









My oldest daughter became a pillow for Wysteria, while Dixie didn't seem amused that she wasn't the center of attention lol









Short videos...
I missed the best part - My daughter had her head on her, and Snow White was laying her head on my daughter lol It was so cute.
Then of course there is Pandora snoozing










Snow White giving my son some loving, she does this, or gives what I call 'hugs and kisses.' Today she seemed fascinated with the way my son's haircut feels lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my gosh those pictures and videos are so precious! Snow White is such a sweetheart! 

Pandy looks so cute like that.  

I love buck #1! He is absolutely adorable.  But they both are...  Congratulations again! Now you need to get some much needed sleep...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! Well so much for rest, I went out to check on the babies, and the other mama's and now I'm pretty sure Wysteria is in early labor!
I'm still worried about her udder, it's not very impressive, IMO not even for 2, so hopefully it fills last minute! At least if we need a little colostrum we might get a little from Ithma, she has a huge udder.
I have to go back out in a minute, want to put sweaters on the boys, forgot to take them with me. It'll be mid to upper 30s tonight so they shouldn't need a heat lamp. 

Then if I am right about Wysteria... I better start the coffee pot lol. At least my husband is off tomorrow, he's visiting his parents, so I'll have to make sure he gets home so he can help this time  He's really good at this kind of stuff, much better than me. I joke that he has the magic touch with getting babies to nurse! But... 5-6 months out of the year he foals thoroughbred horses, and has done that for a long time  I'd love to be able to capture this birth on video for my daughter.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh congrats  I had my fingers crossed for more brindle kids but she let me down lol it's ok cause those 2 sure are handsome.
Good luck tonight  I'll check back in in the morning so tell your girl I'm expecting kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Wysteria has to have at least three in there, my money is on 4 though. 3 does and a buck!
Goodluck!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness , cuteness overload  Im in love with the buckling with the smaller amount of white on his head , lol……WANT :tear:
The first buckling does has some two toned going on there , really handsome fella , they both are !! Well done Ithma :hugs:

What can i say about Snow White , but 

Poor Pandora , i remember a few of my girls grunting like that , lol…
She looks like someone poured her onto that spot , lol.
She is sure enjoying that sun though  

Yep , you said it Candice , that kitty will be back looking for you 
the picture with Wysteria and your daughter is so precious ! Peanut definitely looks un amused by it all , lol..

Let me know how the bath goes with the buckling , you never know , more colors may just be hiding 

Get some rest Candice


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  Well it was a false alarm with Wysteria, whew! She was really active and literately tore her stall apart, pulled her hay out and had it pawed into the bedding. Up and down, etc. then she settled down about 10pm. I did a couple of night checks, and all was well & quiet. Her ligs are nearly gone, but udder is still soft, well as of 6am.

Ithma's boys are really sweet, we put sweaters on them last night in case they got cold. They know if they snuggle against mama she'll keep them warm ♥

Since Ithma and boys are doing so well, I think tomorrow I'll be moving them over to Pandora's temporary stall, that away I can have Pandy in the main part of the barn so I can keep an eye on her. She's was definitely not tolerant of pain last year, and I had to help pull both boys, so I want to be ready this time in case she needs help again.
Going to start stalling S.P. tonight. Snow White has the biggest stall <temporary setup>, she's got it made lol.

Laura - I posted those videos of Snow White because I know how much you adore her  She's just a big sweet baby with my kids and I. The way I have Pandy & Snow White set up, I have to go through Snow White's stall to get to Pandy <unless I want to walk around the barn at night to the back door>, and Snow White kept pulling at my jacket, rubbing my hip, and letting me know that she was right there and that observing Pandy could wait lol

Roger - did your sister's doe have babies last night?

I managed to get a little sleep, but nowhere near as good as I was hoping. I dosed off about 11pm, hubby & kids got back from inlaws, then went out to do a check at 12:30am. I kept waking up, then when my alarm went off at 5:30am, I pretty much laid there contemplating getting up until 6am lol. Tossed and turned after going out to check on them, fell asleep about 7am, and my youngest was waking me up by 8:30am. She climbed in bed with us last night, and apparently kicked her Dad out of bed, he is in her bed this morning LOL!!!! It's hard to sleep with her, she's a wiggle worm who wants her space, haha.


----------



## RPC

Candice no she didnt. Hope she has them today so my sister doesn't have to worry while she is at work


----------



## HoosierShadow

I understand that worry, sure hope she goes today Roger, especially if your having nice weather as well! 

It's 41 right now, but supposed to warm up a little more. Will be nice the next few days, I'm honestly afraid to see the forecast beyond that! 
It's been a strange January here, when it's cold, no snow except a very light dusting, but a lot of cold rain. I can't recall a January where we didn't have at least 2-3" of snow at some point on the ground. 

Wysteria doesn't look ready yet, so I think we're safe today. Snow White is due Tuesday, and every breeding date I have for her - she kidded a couple of days late, so I am wondering if she will go later in the week.

Edited to add: Wysteria is getting another 'butt bathe' today. Yuck.


----------



## rebelINny

Wow! Nice big healthy looking bucklings. Congrats! And good luck on the other girls with their deliveries


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How are the girls (and new boys  ) today?


----------



## HoosierShadow

So far everyone is miserable, but doing well  Pandora has gone off feed, and not acting right, BUT, I remembered she did the same thing last year, and posted in Kidding Korral about it - I even found my post about her last year to compare! I'm going to drench her with a blender mix of : cooked cracked corn, tums, sugar, and baking soda, so she's still getting energy, calcium, etc. She's eating a little hay, grazing/browsing a bit, just not enough IMO to keep her energy up. I think she's just a very dramatic late pregnancy gal.
But I also think it's from babies dropping.

Wysteria is still hanging in there. Snow White is due tomorrow, I saw some goo/mucus today, so that's a good sign she's getting close. She's walking very slow today, but now all of the does who are due this week are walking that way, poor girls! 

The new boys are just so precious, and already very friendly. I think the one with the most white on his face my youngest daughter wants to call him Lucky, even though we've had a Lucky before lol The other boy is..... Kramer lol I don't know why but that was the first name that came to mind, and it's just sort of stuck on him now, haha.
Lucky really seems to love my youngest daughter, he was climbing all over her and playing with her a little while ago. I'll have to get some pictures/video when we let them out for the afternoon. Ithma wanted water/hay and if I leave the door open the boys will take off and she won't get a break lol.

I moved Ithma and the boys into Pandora's stall, that away I can put Pandora in the main part of the barn and keep a closer eye on her.
S.P. will also be stalled tonight, she's looking very close as well.

Unless things change then typically Wysteria and Snow White go over due, and Pandora and S.P. go 1-2 days early. Which means....they could all go together if they wanted to torture my sanity lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww.  That's too bad about Pandy. Sounds like you've got a great blender mix for her and that should definitely help keep her going. Just a few more days!! 

We definitely need more baby picures.  Great names! 

Yay S.P.!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  I am positive Pandy is just fine, just getting close, and is very uncomfortable. I think with babies dropping they must be putting pressure on her rumen and causing her to not have much of an appetite. She grazed off and on, and at feeding time stuck her nose up at grain, but did want cracked corn, so I think until she kids I'll make sure she gets cracked corn in the morning & evening, and of course access to hay 24/7.

It was 58 degrees today! Soooo beautiful. We grazed the girls in our front yard for a few hours, soaking up the sun & I cooked on the grill while watching them. 

Everyone is looking good, but I don't think anyone will go tonight. I was going to get more pics today, but didn't get a chance. I'll get some during the day tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like you guys had a nice day  Glad everyone is fine other then uncomfortable and ready to drop their babies , lol….poor ladies


----------



## LadySecret

I just read this whole post and I can't wait until your girls kid! Lol I hope it's soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was a very lovely day, I can't believe it was nearly 60! It was so nice to be outside in the sun and not even need my jacket or coat. The girls really enjoyed it. 
It's supposed to be 52 tomorrow, then 40s/30s after that. Weather channel has next Monday looking really cold!

I keep getting Snow White's due date mixed up, she is due THURSDAY not Tuesday lol I don't know why, haha, but typically she goes over due so she could even last until the weekend! 
I went to bed for about 3 hours, woke up to use the bathroom, and eat a bite, getting ready to go do a night check then back to bed. Kids had a 3 day weekend, but will be back to school tomorrow, so 6:20am comes early.

LadySecret - Knowing my luck they are going to all go on the same day lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, nothing going on so far! These girls are tormenting me now lol 
Pandora looks really close, ligs are basically gone, so maybe tomorrow/tomorrow night?

Today was another gorgeous day, upper 50s and I tried to spend as much time as I could outside, hanging out watching Ithma's boys, and walking back in the woods with the girls. They all enjoyed that ♥

Ithma is doing very well, and won't leave her boys unattended at all. They are starting to bounce around, and this afternoon they figured out how to climb on the top half of a plastic dog house that we have on the ground for babies to play on. Wish I had my camera for that!




























Pandora earlier today, she's completely sunken in, and still not wanting grain, but she'll eat cracked corn, and hay, and drinking water. She was more active this afternoon than she's been in a few days.


















Snow White, I think she was very comfy!


















Wysteria - she can't stay pregnant forever...right?









REALLY needs a bath. Yuck.









S.P. and her daughter, Luna. 









When I checked on them a little while ago, they were all sleeping, and more relaxed than I've seen the past few nights. It was funny listening to Wysteria's heavy breathing and slight snoring lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww, those boys are SO cute!!  They look great! 

Come on Pandy! Lets see some babies tomorrow! :wahoo:

Wysteria's udder looks bigger and she looks to be dropping!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Your right about her udder being bigger and babies dropping  

With that said, Wysteria finally appears to be 'popping' lol!!!
I went out to check about 30 minutes ago, and she looks to be positioning kids, and is very uncomfortable, lots of grunting and groaning, and making some obscene faces. 

I don't know how close she may be, last year she went about 2:30am. 

On top of this, my 8yo daughter was sick to her stomach a couple of hours ago, praying it's just something that didn't agree with her and not a stomach bug. 

At least the other does seem quiet tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! Can't wait to see how many she has! :stars:

Oh no! If it's something that doesn't agree with her baking soda will fix it within a half hour normally. 1/2 a teaspoon in enough water to mix and it'll neutralize the stomach acid so it's not upset anymore. I take baking soda every time my stomach feels bad.
But if it's a stomach bug it'll help relieve it for a bit, but obviously not a complete fix.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! Well Wysteria has tricked me again, OMG this goat is going to drive me crazy! :hair: I still think she's trying to position kids, but she's not quite ready to 'pop' yet. I do notice that she is sleeping more soundly than before, this morning's check she didn't even raise her head, I honestly don't even think she knew I was there lol.


Thanks for the advice for my daughter. She has a 'bug'  Fever this morning 100.1F. At least she wasn't getting sick through the night. But now I am worried about getting it since she slept with me last night. That is the last thing I need to deal with right now, especially after my allergies have acted up the last couple of weeks.

Going back to bed for a little more sleep


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope you don't get sick Candice . Take LOTS of vitamin C .
Hope your daughter feels better quickly.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura! No fever right now, and no getting sick, but her stomach hurts. She's been on the sofa watching cartoons, and sipping 7-Up and some crackers. 

I've decided I am NOT posting about Wysteria until she actually has kids...lol Her stalling butt is getting a bath today, maybe if I told her that, she'd decide to kid first? Probably not. haha. Her rear end is so nasty again, yuck.

Pandora is looking closer, I've been watching her through the window, and she's been up and down, moved from one spot to another, and just looks really uncomfortable. I could barely feel her ligs earlier, they are basically gone. 

Sadly, I think the girls are going to wait until colder temps  It's been in the mid/upper 50s the past 3 days, 40s and upper 30s through the weekend with lows in the mid/upper 20s, and next week it'll be mid 30s for highs.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My hunch was right, Pandy is in labor. I put her in her stall and have been checking her. The famous long string of goo, very uncomfortable, talkative, and nervous. Praying she handles delivery better than her first time last year, she doesn't handle birthing pain as well as the other does. She sure had some pretty and nice boys last year though


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I hope for a safe delivery from Pandora!


----------



## LadySecret

Can't wait to find out what she has! Sending safe and speedy kidding vibes your way.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay!! Go Pandy! :wahoo: Lets see those paint does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where's those paint does?  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## burtfarms

good luck! hope everything goes well.. we can't wait to meet them...


----------



## Jessica84

Tell her to hurry!!! I have to get kids and do chores soon  .......good luck and can't wait to see them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids

Yeahhhh...hoping for paint does.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Pandora :clap: Hoep all goes smoothly for her
We will all be waiting somewhat patiently to see her beautiful babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How's Pandy doing? Any progress?


----------



## springkids

Just checking in...hoping all is ok.


----------



## rebelINny

Yay! Good luck Candice and pandy!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Pandy kidded! Twin....BUCKS, haha! I'm sorry I meant to update sooner, she kidded about 1:30pm, but by the time I got done in the barn, we had to feed, and had to find something to feed hubby & kiddos, shower, and naturally when I started to post, I accidentally closed my tab lol

It was a really tough delivery. Pandy isn't a very wide/big doe, and each of the boys weighs right at 10lbs, which is HUGE for her! She was progressing well, but once they hit the opening, she just wasn't stretching enough. After several long minutes of seeing a nose and having 2 feet sticking out, no attempts at continuing pushing, I had to pull the baby. It wasn't an easy pull, poor mama, but she pushed while I pulled.
2nd buckling came head first, 1 leg was tucked against his belly, the other was bent. I tried to push his head back in but the more I tried to push, the harder Pandy pushed against me! So...I let the head come out, and reached in under it and found the bent leg and got it out. Again tough position since this kid has huge shoulders, so I had to pull. I admit that one made me a bit nervous!!

Thankfully all is well, both boys are GORGEOUS! 
#1st buck is dark red, and has some spots on him, maybe black spots too. He looks big, and long bodied, but narrower towards the butt. 
#2nd buck is lighter red, has spots on him, and maybe a lighter red frosting on his head? Hard to tell until I can get them in the daylight tomorrow.
This one doesn't look as long bodied, but OMG he looks very thick!

So far everyone is doing fine, babies are finding their legs tonight and finally able to stand and take some steps. I figure they may be unsteady for a while considering they were cramped up & having to be pulled.

Here are a couple of videos


----------



## lameacres

Hope all went well and Pandora had her kids without any issues! Can't wait to hear the outcome



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Good job! They're gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats on a successful assist!


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Very nice little bucks!! Wish they we're does I would sure love those colors on my farm!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny

So glad she and the babies are ok! Poor Pandora! But great job to you


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I am glad I am able to be here with them, and know the signs, at least for some of the does. So far, Wysteria is the only one that's making me crazy! 

Laura, I need to check but pretty sure the buck we used might be related to your boys, I'll check and see  
So far we've had 4 bucks from him, and all have been 10lbs. He was only 7mo when he was breeding these girls, so no complaints from me. Actually, I am really happy with 8lb. kids, they are typically not too big/not too little = just right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nooooo!!!! What?! MORE boys!! This was supposed to be the doe year! :mecry: :lol: Glad you got them out, they are pretty! LOVE the red boers, I've only ever had one and she was a beast


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww, congrats!! Yay for color but gee, more bucks?? I guess it will be Wysteria that gives you those paint doelings... :shrug: 

They are sooo handsome and BIG!! Great job with the assistance. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84

That solid red looks huge!!! Poor mama's  but a big congrats  they are very handsome


----------



## RPC

Well atleast you got some color. Now maybe you will have some 4-H wethers to sale and get closer to the profit side this year.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , beautiful boys  Sorry Pandora had such a difficult time of it 
Thank goodness you were there to help her , well done Candice :hug::thumb:
They are big boys , geez ! Beautiful color ! Love how attentive Pandy is with them , so sweet  I enjoy watching the mothers bond with their babies , i can watch that all day . Enjoy your gorgeous boys Candice , congratulations to you and Pandora


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much  I worry about the buck to doe ratio, haha. We have 6 more does that are pregnant, surely a couple will have some does..right? haha.
I actually don't mind too much because my 3 kids need market wethers, and I have a friend that wants some for her kids. So technically we need a few more boys. 

S.P. is looking close now. Ligs are nearly gone - kind of like Pandora last night. So I'm keeping an eye on her. She has kidded 2x in the past, both during the day/afternoon. 

Snow White is due tomorrow, but typically goes 1-2 days over due. 

Wysteria is still a drama queen, and a stinky one at that. With todays eventful birth, I never got a chance to wash her yucky backside. Hopefully I can get that done tomorrow, it's really nasty, and I cringe when I have to check her tail ligs.


----------



## Trickyroo

I was thinking the same thing about your kids showing the market wethers , so it is nice to have such a beautiful selection of buckling , lol.
But i totally get wanting those doelings  Im really praying you get some doelings to even out the score  Oh gosh , Snow White is going to have me thinking about her all day now ! You HAVE to keep us (me) posting on her ! PLEASE 

Wow , and S.P. too , geez ! Good luck cleaning up Wysteria 

Oh , how is your daughter feeling ? Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura, I will keep you updated  Yep doelings would be nice, my kids love showing does in the percentage/fullblood classes. 

My daughter is feeling better, but still has a tummy ache. She did finally eat a little something for dinner, and had a little bit of ice cream this evening. Maybe back to school tomorrow, but we'll see how she feels.

It's 11:21pm here, I'm setting my alarm for 3:30am so I can check on the babies. I want to make sure the light red boy is nursing well. I also want to make sure they are still warm, it's supposed to get cold later tonight, so I might need to turn on the lamp in their heating barrel. Otherwise they are content sleeping with mom.


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad she is feeling better , hopefully she will kick what seems like a stomach virus….Good she's eating  

Wow , your going to need every minute of rest you can get ! You've been a busy lady and its only going to be busier for you real soon .
More power to you Candice


----------



## springkids

They look great. Looking forward to the dry daylight pics.
Congrats and good job!


----------



## Trickyroo

How are the ladies doing today ? I bet Candice is up to her ears in colorful babies    We might have to send in TGS Gang to help her out , lolol..


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  Everything is good today, nothing exciting going on. Although I am keeping an eye on S.P. but don't know that she'll kid within the next 24hrs or not. Snow White, unless she has significant changes, then I'd say 1-2 more days. Wysteria will pop when ever she decides to quit being a drama queen lol

It was hard to get pics of Pandy's boys when I had them out for 10-15 minutes, they kept following me around, haha 

The lighter red boy is much thicker looking than his brother






















































Here's a video I managed to get


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ithma's boys are 5 days old and doing great. They are much finer built than Pandora's boys IMO. They are very active, and getting brave, haha. 
I love watching these boys, they are just too cute.

Kramer says 'Whatcha' doin?'









They both have their mama's face & ears













































A video of them playing. OMG, this just makes me laugh, especially right about 1:10 into it, Kramer's reaction to his Mom's tail is just a hoot!


----------



## RPC

I like that pandys kids have spots


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad you got a break in between kiddings  
I seriously can't believe how thick the lighter one is ! Poor Pandy !
He looks like a little bear cub for petes sake , lol… They are both just adorable 
They are sure into everything those boys 

Ithma's boys are just precious ! That video had me rolling when Kramer noticed his momma's tail , that was hysterical , lol.. Its funny , once they notice they are making the noises they hear , they get such a kick out it , lol…Kramer climbing all over Ithma's back is just adorable , i love it


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  Yep that video makes me laugh every time I see it, sooo funny! Kramer is just a total goof. It's so funny, when my son tries to lock them into their stall at night, Kramer runs back out, and he has to keep chasing him down to get him inside, haha 

The kids have decided not to call the other boy Lucky <we had a Lucky a couple of years ago>. Now they are debating Scooter or Mickey haha...

Pandy's boys...OMG I am just so thrilled with them, they are sweeties, and are so nice and thick. The main part of our barn has 3 stalls, S.P., Wysteria, and Pandy is in the back. So after feeding I stayed to observe the preggos, and Pandy's boys were starting to bounce around the stall - attacking each other lol it was so darn cute 

SNOW WHITE..... her ligs have soften considerably from earlier today. I'm not going to get excited yet, but it's sure a good sign.

Wysteria is a bit more finicky this evening/jumpy in her stall, could be nothing and part of her drama queen act, but I also noticed a little discharge, and her tail area is looser and mushy, so we'll see....

S.P. ligs are very low, still thinking possibly tomorrow. Funny thing is, last year Wysteria went about 12 hrs before S.P. wonder if that will play out again this year?


----------



## Frosty

Lots of little cuties. enjoyed the videos Thinking pink for you from the rest that are due.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great pictures!! I love Pandy's boys!!! Look at those spots!  Ithma's boys are really nice too.


----------



## rebelINny

That light red buck looks like a Beast!! He's so thick!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like S.P. might be next. She's not laying down, but is very tired, shifting weight, has pawed her bedding to the stall walls, and looks very uncomfortable. 
She is the type of doe that typically doesn't clean her babies, and usually needs help getting them going because of that, so it's important that I am there when she kids, especially with it getting down into the upper 20s tonight. Praying she'll wait until tomorrow during the day when it's a little warmer.

Snow White's ligs are VERY soft and low, wouldn't be surprised if it's a busy Friday....


I really love that light red boy of Pandy's, he is so thick, I can't get over it! These are the first babies we've had born here with spots, so that's exciting. 
I'm worried about Pandy though, she's not eating, just nibbles at grain/cracked corn, she does eat hay, but not much. Drinking water, and went crazy for the last of my pretzels tonight. She was wormed, and I gave her Thiamine and probios. I think I'll offer her some baking soda. I told my husband to pick her up a cheap bag of sweet feed tomorrow and see if giving a little of that gets her interested in eating. She is soooo thin, she had such a rough summer/fall with lingering worm issues. She's being a good mama, loves her boys, so hopefully she'll start feeling better and bounce back in the next few days


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's exciting! Hope all goes well tomorrow with whoever decides to kid.  

Some of my girls don't want their grain right after kidding too. They do keep eating hay and will eat COB... but not their other grain. Keep doing what you're doing and hopefully she'll get back to eating normal in the next day or two. I had a doe who didn't eat anything for 3 long weeks before kidding. Ketone strips showed no signs of ketotis and the vet could find nothing in bloodwork. She got really thin and we ended up inducing her 11 days early as we thought we would lose her and the kids if we waited any longer. Basically all she was eating was what we could drench her with. 2 days after she kidded she was eating again and acting like a normal mama goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, I sure hope that's the case with Pandy. If all else fails, pick up more pretzels right? lol  Tomorrow I am going to go find some vines w/leaves the leaves that she loves, and I'll keep drenching her with the Thiamine. I need to get a new bottle of B Complex.

Tonight S.P. has me watching her closely. Definitely not laying down, shifting weight, when she has tried to lay down, she gets right back up. I don't think sleep will be happening any time soon...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks close! Good luck, I can't imagine you've gotten much sleep lately! SHE will have a doe, right?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Haha, what is sleep? :crazy::ZZZ:

She has tried to lay down, starts to get her rear end down, and gets back up. She has been dropping for a while and has completely dropped, so I am sure that must be why, but the poor baby, her legs are so tired she can barely walk around the stall now. 
She still has a hint of ligs, so I am going to guess it may not be tonight. I'd much rather her go during the day.

I'm going to try that sleep thing out for at least an hour, hopefully all will be quiet in the barn, if it wasn't so cold, I'd just grab my chair, some blankets and camp out in the barn tonight lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That video is so cute at the end when Wysteria starts talking to you! Poor S.P. does look really uncomfortable.  How is she this morning? How are YOU? :coffee2::coffee2::GAAH::leap:ray::shrug:


----------



## RPC

Poor girl I hope she kids soon so she can lay down. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding


----------



## Trickyroo

Happy kidding ! Aww , i hope Pandy gets her appetite back soon , its scary to see them eat so little , especially why their body has such high demand right now. Prayers sent for to continue to keep her strength.
Poor you Candice , i hope you do get a couple of hours sleep


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! Pandy wanted baking soda, so hopefully that will help. She did eat some grain off/on through the night and hay, so that was a relief.

S.P. still hasn't kidded, just a waiting game. She's back to standing, and being uncomfortable, pawing, but otherwise nothing else going on.

I managed to get a tiny bit of sleep, not much, but have some strong coffee to rely on lol. 
Of course, to continue my dramatic life <lol> a tooth I had work on a couple of years ago is flairing up, major gum swelling around it  It had a crack, and they fixed it about 2 1/2 years ago, but it got infected a year or so ago, and they said chances were the nerve was damaged somehow and might die. I'm pretty sure I'll have to have it pulled, but hoping not. It doesn't hurt, but has a huge 'blister' type of swelling on the front of it. It's the back tooth on the right side <not wisdom - I had them pulled years ago>.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn it, I wanted to see more babies!

I would have it pulled if it keeps acting up. I had three pulled in December and it was a breeze, barely any pain at all. I was eating spaghetti the next night and burgers and pizza the same week!


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope the baking soda helps her  At least she is showing some interest in her grain. 
Until you get to the dentist , rinse your mouth with warm salt water.
My Mom always told me that , lol.. I would have it pulled if its bothering you . Sometimes saving them isn't worth it in the end. If its cracked , they can fix it after a root canal to remove the nerve. But in the end , it'll crack again and you will have to pull it anyways….
I hate the dentist , lol..
Glad you did get a chance to rest


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, looks like Snow White is getting close. Saw a glimpse of her udder before she laid down about an hour ago and it looked strutted. She's very uncomfortable, so I'll keep an eye on her. She likes to try and trick you lol

Sadly, Pandora is very sick  I had a feeling she was going to get worse before she got better. She started scouring late this afternoon. Since I'd already been treating her with other methods, and her temp was 103.7F, I started her on PenG. I told my husband we need to pick her up a good bale of hay that has some alfalfa in it <we use a grass mix from a farmer down the road so we can get it as we need it>. She's drinking plenty of water, and nursing the boys, so hopefully this will help her bounce back.

S.P. is finally resting, when I went to check on them about an hour ago she was snoozing, and was so adorable. Wysteria is still a drama queen, lol.

I was finally able to open up the blister like swelling on my gum and it hasn't swelled again, whew. I definitely think it's the tooth. I had it fixed when I noticed it had a crack, but it later got infected, and dentist told me the nerve may be trying to die. I really don't want to lose the tooth  I had a really bad experience when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. Dentist pulled 1 tooth every 2 weeks, and it was just miserable/horrible/painful, he's the reason I am nervous about dentist work


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you have any Banamine for Pandy?


----------



## rebelINny

Poor Pandora


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no ! Poor Pandy  Yes , Banamine would be good for her fever..
If you can get some at least you can get the fever under control , you don't want that spiking on a Sat/Sun night…Gosh , i hope it goes down 
At least she's keeping herself hydrated. Maybe some water and molasses for a pick me up. Do you have any B complex ? Wish i was closer , id bring you some banamine and B complex , and while I'm there, i can go hug Snow White and play with all the babies 
I can also bring you something for tooth pain…..

Boy i hope Snow White has a beautiful little mini me for you 
Glad S.P. has laid down and is getting some rest , poor girl , lol.
Wysteria is such a funny girl , lol , and beautiful 

Hopefully your tooth won't give you anymore trouble now that you took care of the blister. Rinse with warm salt water , i bet that will help you . Don't worry about getting it pulled , that molar will be a breeze to pull , nothing like a wisdom tooth . Trust me , i know what its like to be tortured in the dentist . But pulling nowadays , its not like it was. They put some sort of brace thing on the tooth and it just comes right up , its amazing and weird at the same time , cause you don't feel it at all !
I was waiting for it to hurt and it was done already , lol.. Seriously Candice , its nothing like getting a wisdom tooth pulled :hug::hug::hug:
I hope it doesn't need to be pulled , but if it does , its over in seconds


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yep I do have Banamine, I plan on giving her some when I go back out to take her temp. I'm not sure what else I can do for her besides that. I need to drench her with some probios and thiamine. 
I'd really rather not give her the thiamine by injection, that's one shot she doesn't handle well.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , aspirin will help her fever if you can't get banamine 
325mgs per 10lbs i think….( adult aspirin ).


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura, I do have Banamine thankfully  Hopefully it will help make her feel better along with the PenG. I wish I had an idea of what was causing her to be so sick, hopefully just stress, and something that will get her feeling better in a couple of days.


Snow White IS going to kid soon, how soon I don't know, but her udder is strutted, ligs are gone, and she's been doing a lot of little pushing/grunting as if she's getting kids ready. I'm okay if she waits until tomorrow morning BUT...that means a long night of checking lol She's so sneaky! 

It's snowing tonight, first measurable snow since mid November. They said trace to 1" but we've gotten right at 4" now! It's starting to taper off now. So pretty  It's 30 degrees out, and our low is supposed to be 28, so not too bad for kidding -- 42 tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The banamine should help a lot, and b-complex and probios. Was she wormed right after she kidded? 

Oh yay!! She'll probably go around 2-3am your time is she's having contractions now, terrible time I know, but yay babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The banamine should help a lot, and b-complex and probios. Was she wormed right after she kidded?
> 
> Oh yay!! She'll probably go around 2-3am your time is she's having contractions now, terrible time I know, but yay babies!


 Thanks, I hope it helps, poor baby. I don't have b-complex just thiamine, I need to have my husband pick up a bottle tomorrow. I typically have great success with straight thiamine. 
She was wormed yesterday morning, we also wormed her right after Thanksgiving.

Knowing Snow White your probably right, haha  I didn't notice contractions yet. My daughter just checked on her and she wasn't doing anything, just laying down. I really hope she waits... warmer temps of the day, and so my youngest daughter can be there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The little pushing might be pre-labor/the small contractions so far, so watch her like a hawk! Hope you get your girls from her, real girls at that!! :kidred: :kidred: I can't believe her last one turned out to be a hermie, so disappointing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok Snow White... let's have em. Paint does just like your daughter Pandy... (Pandy is Snow White's daughter.... right?)  Hope all goes great!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't take it !!! I gotta know NOW 
Drop them babies Snow White !


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope her tooth is ok.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White is NOW getting into active labor, babies soon! Sorry I didn't update sooner, I was trying to catch some zzz's in between barn checks. I came in to update, and grab some stuff  
Daughter just said she's pushing now! 

Wysteria is going today too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay yay yay !! Good luck !!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :stars: :wahoo: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## Trickyroo

It's going to be a race to the finish with Snow White and Wysteria !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## HoosierShadow

She kidded! Twins! 1st was a cute little traditional doe with light red head, then came a big buck kid traditional with darker red head. It was pretty funny once she got the doe's head out she was looking for her lol The doe was already breathing and wiggling wanting out. She was literately born on her feet, haha.
Snow White is a great mom, once I got the routine stuff done - cords dipped, selenium e gel given, made sure both nursed, clean bedding and gave mom grain & water I came in to let her bond  

Wysteria is likely next, but we need to keep an eye on S.P. as well. I let S.P. out so she can be with her daughters.
Wysteria is in 'psycho goat' mode, haha. Thankfully her udder is a little more impressive, so that's a relief.

I'm going to try and upload a few videos in a minute, multitasking trying to get things done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! At least you got a doe! 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I agree! ^ Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Check out my next post,** this was a double post**


----------



## HoosierShadow

Here's some videos from the birth. I'll try to get dry pics when I go out in a few minutes to check on everyone. If all is quiet I think a much needed nap is in order haha  
Oh BTW, Pandora is MUCH better today, WHEW! PenG seems to be working on whatever was ailing her. Poo is firming, and she actually wanted grain. I've been giving her a little cracked corn/grain off and on as she is just so thin/bony.






Little doe - 'Hey ma, can you get me outta here already?'










Mom and daughter





Buck kid. Notice the yellow mucus? I am positive this is from having fescue in our hay. We have more fescue in it than in the past few years, 2nd birth with the thicker mucus, but no issues otherwise, just harder to clean off.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww, so cute!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Looks almost like meconium (pooped in the sac)


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh bless her heart !!!! Thats my girl Snow White 
Im so happy she gave you a doeling Candice  :hug:
I heard your son i guess ? giving her encouragement when she was having the doeling , so precious ! I was talking to her to watching the video , lol. I just LOVE her


----------



## Trickyroo

They are both beautiful babies ! Congratulations !!!!
Wow , they sure have you on your toes , my goodness !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Soooo glad Pandy is feeling better!!! Great job! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White and babies are doing fine, the doe is about 10lbs, and the buck is right at 12lbs. He's not as steady on his feet, but he's so big, I'm sure he'll work it out by tomorrow  

Nope, not meconium, you'd think so though, but it's goo. We had a kid with the same kind of sack last weekend, this one had a lot more though. 

Waiting on Wysteria now. She'll go sometime tonight, I don't know how soon, but hopefully she doesn't continue her 'drama queen' act and wait until 2:30am like last year lol. She is an absolute 'psycho goat' right now, haha...


----------



## Trickyroo

So glad Pandy is feeling better , what a relief ! 
So happy Snow White had a doeling , and a gorgeous one at that 
Wow , 12 lbs is a big boy , lol..He'll find his balance soon , lol..
Get some rest Candice , your not done yet , not by a long shot 
Im very happy everyone is doing well  Hope your tooth isn't bothering you , thats all you need !


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on the new babies! So glad Pandy is better and good luck with Wysteria.


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Congratulations on such big babies!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo

Wonder how Wysteria is doing …….


----------



## lameacres

Wow so many babies and does in labor! Lol they are all so cute!! No sleep during kidding season that is for sure!! Hope Wysteria has an easy labor!! Can't wait to see pics


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wysteria is taking her time. OMG I had to come in I was going crazy standing out there waiting! Her water broke a while ago, but she took her sweet time to clean it all up, and is doing little pushes, and talking, but hasn't gotten real serious yet. My nephew is here and watching her so I could come in.
If she doesn't get busy soon, then I'll be concerned something may be amiss. But... last year I recall her taking her time as well. 

Thanks for asking about my tooth Laura, thankfully it feels better now, WHEW! The swelling was like a big blister? never had anything like that before, I managed to get it opened up, and swelling hasn't come back. 

I'll update when I can


----------



## Trickyroo

Wysteria wants all the attention i guess , lol. Maybe she's giving you a break for a little while ,lol.. Letting you go get that cup of coffee 

Oh , tooth pain is no picnic ! I know it well and i feel for anyone who has one ! Glad its better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she has to have doe kids in there, too much drama not too :lol: 

I have one doe that will act like absolutely nothing is going on when she's in labor. She can be out in the goat pen doing some hard pushing, and as soon as she see's you, she jumps up walks around like nothings up, maybe makes her way to the feeder, and you can clearly see legs hanging out! Drives me insane :hair: And she will be so skitzy if she has to kid in front of people... darn goats  
Good luck, hope everything goes well


----------



## Trickyroo

Too funny ^^^ :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wysteria kidded FINALLY lol! About 12:30am - right after my last post. 

1st kid - HUGE solid red DOE OMG, she is stunning! I am in ♥♥♥! She is strong on her feet, and has to be the largest kid born so far. She has some white on her front feet, and looks like she may have some small black spots/patches mixed into her coat. But, won't know for sure until I see her completely dry & in the daylight.

2nd kid - Small paint BUCK - he's got neat markings, red head that goes down past his shoulders on the back, and his front legs are red. He looks much smaller than the doe. He isn't as tough as his sis, but I think after the shock of being born & cramped up with that monster sibling, he'll perk up in a day 

It's just after 4am, I came in about 3:30am, I wanted to do the usual routine stuff, and make sure Wysteria dropped her placenta. She dropped 2 huge placenta's, never had anything quite like that before, they were very heavy. She's very shaky and sore, poor baby. I gave her Banamine for pain, so hopefully she'll manage some rest.

So..... now we're just waiting on S.P. who is officially 2 days overdue. She is looking closer, but I am not excited. Would be nice if she decided to go tomorrow afternoon so we can round out this bunch


----------



## LadySecret

Yes!!! A red doeling and paint buckling! Congrats! I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay!!!! FINALLY you got a colored doe!!! Way to go Wysteria! Are your SURE there were only two kids? Did you check to make sure there wasn't a 3rd? She was as big as a house!


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Congratulations!! Hopefully you get some sleep!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo

Fabulous ! Congratulations Candice !
Get some sleep


----------



## burtfarms

congratulations ! cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, that is awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats! Can't wait to see them  That's surprising there was only two kids, did you bounce her and make sure there wasn't another that might have been breech?


----------



## rebelINny

Wow! Only two is that girl? Yeah that doe must be a monster lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Seriously ! ^^ Wysteria sure looked like she had a whole other year of breeding in there ! :scratch::lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL I am still shocked only 2, but she does have a naturally wide belly - and still looks pregnant lol. The doe is 13lbs, and the buck is 10-11lbs. 

S.P. kidded today! I got a few hours sleep, we did barn chores, and I still felt she was going to go today. Went to church & much needed grocery shopping, came home and about a half hour later she started pushing out the first baby! 
#1 is a big paint buck - he's really handsome! 
#2 dark red DOE who is a noisy, starving little girl who is bound to keep her mom on her hooves lol

We are done for a couple of weeks, WHEW!

5 Does, 5 sets of twins = 7 bucks, 3 does. 
1 red buck w/spots
1 dark red buck w/spots
1 red doe w/black spots
1 dark red doe 
2 paint bucks
1 Traditional doe w/blonde head
3 Traditional bucks

I am sooo excited about having color this year! I don't know if S.P's doe has any black spots on her or not, won't know until she's fully dry.

Ok...time to make dinner, and get a much needed shower, I'll post some pics/video in a little while


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!! I'm especially excited to see pictures of all your colorful babies! So happy that you got lots of color from several of the does. We were all getting worried after what Pandy and Snow White had... 

Hope you can get some MUCH needed rest now!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratualtions ! Yay for S.P. :stars:
Glad all went well  Get some rest Candice , i have no idea how you did it , lol. Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! My husband and kids are out checking on everyone, so I am glad to have the help tonight. I just uploaded some pics/video to the computer so I'll work on those in a few - just finished cooking Chili - YUM 

We do have to keep an eye on Snow White's buckling. Her udder is low to the ground, and even lower when her milk came in <she has a HUGE udder>, the buckling wasn't looking in the right place for a teat after the milk dropped sometime late last night/this morning, and was soooo hungry. I feel bad, because I should have paid closer attention/caught it sooner. Anyway, my husband who I consider a pro at getting babies to nurse <he foals horses 5-6mo out of the year  >, was able to get him latched on and get a full belly. We'll check him every couple of hours until he figures out he needs to bend down for milk...not up lol

Oh ---- something I thought was funny. Last year Wysteria kidded about 2:30am, and S.P. went later that day at 3pm.
So...naturally Wysteria went at 12:30am/1am, and S.P. at 2:30pm. I guess they are on sync with each other on kidding lol

At least 4 of 5 went during the day and it's not terribly cold


----------



## RPC

I am very happy for you it looks like things went well for you this time kidding. You sure got the color you were wanting. Too bad that light red buck out of pandys was a boy or else I would take a trip down and buy her if she was for sale.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

:grin: Congratulations!!!
Glad everyone's doing good and you got some girls and some color. 
Looking forward to more pics


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats, can't wait to see pics


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wysteria's twins...

Love the doeling soooo soooo much! She is 88% ABGA, now we have to come up with a name & registered name that is fitting for her  
The buckling will most likely be my oldest daughter's market wether, and this will be her 4-H percentage doe.




























































The buckling is so adorable, he reminds me so much of Wysteria when she was a baby - same ears & face. 
I love his markings/red legs.


----------



## HoosierShadow

S.P. <Spitfire but I can't call her that lol>

Here are some short videos of the birth.

1st is Paint buck, and 2nd is the red doe. These are our first Fullblood kids of the year.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh she is beautiful!!!! See all those boys cause you had such a beautiful girl on her way. A big congrats


----------



## Trickyroo

So beautiful Candice ! Your so lucky ! I can't believe the two does are both a gorgeous red color , wow ! The boys have awesome markings too , very handsome! 
Your daughter looks so flipping happy with the babies , lol..So cute 
Wysteria's doeling is amazing , what a pretty baby , and so personable already , lol.. She seems to love the camera , lol.. Thanks for sharing the pictures and videos with us all , i know you've got to be exhausted ! You've got one heckuva busy nursery there ! Give Snow White a hugs for me and the rest of those beautiful mommas


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my gosh that red doe is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!  They all are!! Great pictures.  What little beauties. Look at the wide top on S.Ps boy. Awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats!!! Big, beautiful kids!  Love the coloring on them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks!  I went out to check on everyone before I went to bed last night, and finally got to see S.P.'s kids dry, and I must say, I LOVE that buck! He's probably the nicest looking newborn buck she's had so far, so it'll be fun to see how he matures  The doeling is going to keep mama on her hooves that's for sure! She's always nursing, and talking. 

Snow White has TOO MUCH milk, and the kids seem to only be nursing one side, so we'll have to keep milking the other side a bit to keep things moving until they learn there are 2 faucets lol.

It got really cold this morning, down to 23 degrees, and will only be 32 today, so I don't know if I'll be getting any of the weekend babies outside  

Ithma's boys are doing great, Today I want to introduce them into the cattle panel/hay shelter where they will eventually move to. It's actually much warmer in there than it is in the barn, and Ithma will be happy to get out, she's tired of having to stay in a stall.


----------



## Goatlover14

Congrats on all the beautiful babies


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice, I love them.


----------



## marysuire1180

I absolutely love boers but can never find them around where I live. I currently have pygmy. But thanks to following this tread I started searching again to start building me a boer herd


----------



## HoosierShadow

marysuire1180 said:


> I absolutely love boers but can never find them around where I live. I currently have pygmy. But thanks to following this tread I started searching again to start building me a boer herd


 Glad your looking for them, where are you located? You might be able to find some local breeders by searching on google for boer & your state, craigslist can have some decent goats too, as well as facebook pages 
We love them, they are a blast to raise and spoil


----------



## marysuire1180

Im in NE Tennessee.


----------

